# Solved: W2K3 (Remote Desktop)



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

Problem: after system reboot I am unable to remote connect into my server unless someone manually logs into it first.

Is there a way to start terminal services without logging in with a registry edit of some kind?

Running a HP Proliant Server /w Windows 2003 SP1


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Can't you just set it to run automatic as a service?


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm reloading the Symantec Ghost image to try and fix a server app. 

Maybe i'm not waiting long enough for the service to start before trying to remote connect. I'll update once I get everything up and running again.


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

Terminal Services seems to work fine now after reloading my win 2003 image file.


----------

